# need adivice on new lens



## sarahgraham (Sep 5, 2012)

been out of the photography world for about a year and I am looking for advice on a new lens to get. so far i only have my kit lens that came with my xsi and the 50mm 1.8. they have been good start up lenses in learning photography and starting up a small business, but i feel like i need a higher end one that will be a good fit for many different photo shoot scenarios. any ideas on what lens i should upgrade to?


----------



## jonathan7007 (Sep 5, 2012)

Budget?
Type of images you want to shoot professionally?
Type of images you like the most (if different)?
Perceived need for speed/wide aperture?

Before you tell us these and other things about your aspirations and plans we aren't able to offer targeted help. Welcome to the pro planet, though. Hard work but fun.

jonathan7007


----------



## Menace (Sep 5, 2012)

Hope you have a business plan, budget, potential client base etc figured out. Do let us know the info Jonathan7007 has mentioned.

Cheers


----------



## Brandonw365 (Sep 11, 2012)

What are you interested in? I would probably recommend a 70-200 2.8/4 lens but I dont know what you are wanting to shoot.


----------



## joshhuntnm (Sep 12, 2012)

24 - 105 Great lense


----------



## rpt (Sep 12, 2012)

Like the folks said above, what do you want to shoot? What is your budget? Otherwise the responses will be all over the map...


----------

